# Galaxy Nexus Confirmed To Be Coming To Verizon!



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, not 10th.

Now that Razr is out we'll probably hear something really soon... hopefully over this weekend.


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Looking forward to getting this phone!


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/10/1...h-galaxy-nexus-and-htc-rezound-appear-at-299/


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Here is a story about some employee at Google talking and leaking legit info

http://forums.androidcentral.com/nexus-prime/126769-galaxy-nexus-hand-time.html

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> Here is a story about some employee at Google talking and leaking legit info
> 
> http://forums.androidcentral.com/nexus-prime/126769-galaxy-nexus-hand-time.html
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


*cough* FAKE *cough*


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Going to take everything with a pinch of salt. The event is close enough and I need to pull myself off of googling nexus rumors all day  I just hope the release isn't the 10th because I am too damn impatient as it is.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Its the 10th lol

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

tbot said:


> Its the 10th lol
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


3rd was rumor when posted... however, I will update now with better rumors lol.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> 3rd was rumor when posted... however, I will update now with better rumors lol.


Better rumors...lol I dunno why I starts laughing when I read that

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

It would be nice if VzW would just tell us when they will be selling it and the prices for on and off contract!


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah it would! I want this phone! Like...right now!


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

Until it's officially announced I won't be happy


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm thinking the 10th, but then again, I'm just throwing an educated guess out there....but you guys have NO IDEA how many times the dates change, sometimes daily....


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

johnny9374 said:


> Until it's officially announced I won't be happy


Now it seems that Verizon might not be getting this phone because of LTE issues??? Ughh!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

"JkdJEdi said:


> Now it seems that Verizon might not be getting this phone because of LTE issues??? Ughh!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Where did you hear this?


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a feeling it won't be the 10th call me pessimistic but that's what I'm thinking


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

If it drops, I'll get it. If not, I won't.


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

I spoke with my super secret band of ninjas who may or may not work for verizon and they said it may or may not drop on the 10th


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

johnny9374 said:


> I spoke with my super secret band of ninjas who may or may not work for verizon and they said it may or may not drop on the 10th


Unless one of your ninja's name is Marni, I'd tell them to stop talking out of their ass as they don't make the final decision on when/if a phone does or does​n't launch....


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah I don't think that will happen their are already leaked pictures with Verizon logos all over the phone literally smeared with Verizon don't freak people out man I feel like Verizon always pass up on great phones and when Verizon finally gets something awesome every body hates with stupid remarks

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

You also can't trust the majority of Verizon employees their as dumb as best buy employees you ask them a question and they have to ask someone else

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Doubters...

Go to *THIS* Samsung site and do a 'view page source'. Search for 'verizon'. You'll find it four times in that official Samsung page with the link to the main form regarding a Verizon "Campaign" to include the date of "111011". Its coming people....


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

"Mexiken said:


> Unless one of your ninja's name is Marni, I'd tell them to stop talking out of their ass as they don't make the final decision on when/if a phone does or doesn't launch....


Don't get your panties in a bunch bro I was being sarcastic if you couldn't tell I want this phone like yesterday if it comes out on the 10th that would be awesome im just not getting my hopes up


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> You also can't trust the majority of Verizon employees their as dumb as best buy employees you ask them a question and they have to ask someone else
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


They're not dumb, there's just only a relatively handful of the nearly 80K employees the company has that know any kind of solid release date....

Anyone else just wants to be cool and pretend they're "in the know"


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> Doubters...
> 
> Go to *THIS* Samsung site and do a 'view page source'. Search for 'verizon'. You'll find it four times in that official Samsung page with the link to the main form regarding a Verizon "Campaign" to include the date of "111011". Its coming people....


That's a tentative date that could be month/months old yes, not indicative of a final release date. You do realize that there's also an option for Metro PCS and US Cellular when you sign up, right???? Does that mean it's coming to them too????


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

johnny9374 said:


> Don't get your panties in a bunch bro I was being sarcastic if you couldn't tell I want this phone like yesterday if it comes out on the 10th that would be awesome im just not getting my hopes up


No ones got anything in a bunch, it's just all this talk is getting to be a bunch of BS. First it was Nov. 3rd, then the 10th, it's just all BS. When it's announced, it's announced. Let it be. There's a reason there isn't release date announced yet: there isn't a solid one....


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

"Mexiken said:


> No ones got anything in a bunch, it's just all this talk is getting to be a bunch of BS. First it was Nov. 3rd, then the 10th, it's just all BS. When it's announced, it's announced. Let it be. There's a reason there isn't release date announced yet: there isn't a solid one....


That was my whole point


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

You guys should follow @P3Droid on twitter


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> That's a tentative date that could be month/months old yes, not indicative of a final release date. You do realize that there's also an option for Metro PCS and US Cellular when you sign up, right???? Does that mean it's coming to them too????


I wasn't referring to the drop down list options... I was referring to the source code of the web page... it only has Verizon in multiple places.. some hidden text not being shown on screen.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> I wasn't referring to the drop down list options... I was referring to the source code of the web page... it only has Verizon in multiple places.. some hidden text not being shown on screen.


Yeah, that's a far cry from being official or anything more than tentative. It's glaringly obvious that intentions were, at one point, for this to be available on Verizon. We've seen the phone in many different scenarios running on Verizon, with Verizon logos, and referenced by various companies (Samsung among others) as being associated with Verizon. None of that means anything if Verizon is changing their minds on whether or not to carry the phone.


----------



## blurlessX (Jun 10, 2011)

"johnny9374 said:


> That was my whole point


Maybe in the partnership agreement between apple and VZW there is a stipulation that makes it so VZW cannot announce or promote/market another device for a week or two following the launch of an apple device? Stuff like that is not uncommon.


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

"blurlessX said:


> Maybe in the partnership agreement between apple and VZW there is a stipulation that makes it so VZW cannot announce or promote/market another device for a week or two following the launch of an apple device? Stuff like that is not uncommon.


I hope your right like i said earlier I could be just being pessimistic but if verizon gets it I doubt it'll be Nov 10th


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

blurlessX said:


> Maybe in the partnership agreement between apple and VZW there is a stipulation that makes it so VZW cannot announce or promote/market another device for a week or two following the launch of an apple device? Stuff like that is not uncommon.


That doesn't explain the Moto Razr announcement this week tho. Maybe the agreement was with Moto and the delayed Google announcement screwed things up.

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## blurlessX (Jun 10, 2011)

"alershka said:


> That doesn't explain the Moto Razr announcement this week tho. Maybe the agreement was with Moto and the delayed Google announcement screwed things up.
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


Did VZW announce the Razr or was it Motorola?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

"blurlessX said:


> Did VZW announce the Razr or was it Motorola?
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


If I'm not mistaken it was Moto who did


----------



## blurlessX (Jun 10, 2011)

"johnny9374 said:


> If I'm not mistaken it was Moto who did


I think that it was Moto as well.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## blurlessX (Jun 10, 2011)

"alershka said:


> That doesn't explain the Moto Razr announcement this week tho. Maybe the agreement was with Moto and the delayed Google announcement screwed things up.
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


And the delayed Google announcement, I believe was postponed out of respect and decency for Steve Jobs' funeral which was to take place the same day.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

blurlessX said:


> And the delayed Google announcement, I believe was postponed out of respect and decency for Steve Jobs' funeral which was to take place the same day.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


It had nothing to do with the timing if the funeral. That happened several days earlier.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

I am realllllly hoping this phone comes out on Nov 10th, but I am not getting my hopes too high until we hear something official. I just hate all of the fear mongering :-/


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Is having a pentile technology bad? I heard that the galaxy nexus will have that but idk if its bad as a screen because I've never had a phone with that.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

DroidX2 had horrible pentile. If Nexus has pentile I think the screen will still be the best we've seen.


----------



## blurlessX (Jun 10, 2011)

So if my theory is slightly accurate, we should hear/see something out of VZW from anytime between 10/24-10/30. That gives the Apple device 10-16 days all to itself.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

blurlessX said:


> So if my theory is slightly accurate, we should hear/see something out of VZW from anytime between 10/24-10/30. That gives the Apple device 10-16 days all to itself.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


Yeah I am hoping that we hear something next week. I was looking forward to a release date late Tuesday, but was really disappointed not to hear one. Especially with all of the stupid rumors going around now...


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

johnny9374 said:


> If I'm not mistaken it was Moto who did


It was joint Vzw/Moto announcement.

http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...la-verizon-big-announcement-october-18th.html

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## houseboatwayne (Jul 26, 2011)

"RichSimplicity said:


> Is having a pentile technology bad? I heard that the galaxy nexus will have that but idk if its bad as a screen because I've never had a phone with that.


If you got this information from Techcrunch take it with a grain of salt. Every since they had a management change they become very pro-Apple. Some of their articles are pure propaganda.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

"houseboatwayne said:


> If you got this information from Techcrunch take it with a grain of salt. Every since they had a management change they become very pro-Apple. Some of their articles are pure propaganda.


I got it from phandroid.


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well if anyone follows p3droid my understanding is that verizons 4g is wrecking havoc on the phone and it may be canceled


----------



## Mean Bro Greene (Jul 2, 2011)

johnny9374 said:


> Well if anyone follows p3droid my understanding is that verizons 4g is wrecking havoc on the phone and it may be canceled


If this is true, then so is my service with Verizon...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

"Mean Bro Greene said:


> If this is true, then so is my service with Verizon...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Agreed. If the only Sammy phone they release this holiday season is the Stratosphere, when Samsung is clearly setting the benchmark for a quality phone, I'll seriously question the mental health of the decision makers in the company.


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

JoshDB said:


> Agreed. If the only Sammy phone they release this holiday season is the Stratosphere, when Samsung is clearly setting the benchmark for a quality phone, I'll seriously question the mental health of the decision makers in the company.


couldnt agree more if there are issues they need to step it up and resolve them asap


----------



## knok (Oct 3, 2011)

confirmed from AndroidPolice that it will be coming to VZW https://twitter.com/#!/AndroidPolice/status/127506390020403200


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

yup So I heard. I ready to pick this one up already

sent by tapatalk


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

P3droid and the Panda Poem say Nov 3. They've been correct through every step of this. No reason to expect otherwise

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cu-n-az (Aug 9, 2011)

Galaxy Nexus coming to Verizon confirmed in Verizon Press Release today!

Read it here: http://news.verizonwireless.com/news/2011/10/pr2011-10-21a.html


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

So it finally confirmed... but with no actual date and pricing lol.

We have the 10th as the latest rumored dates and the obvious pricing of $299 based on all other LTE devices launch prices.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

and now officially anouced so even better news

sent by tapatalk


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank God lol ill wait im just glad it's coming


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

johnny9374 said:


> Thank God lol ill wait im just glad it's coming


I hear that bro! Do want the official date though!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope it won't be a month after the europe release


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

I always wonder why people keep asking about pricing. I'd almost be willing to bet my car on $299 with contract. New 4g flagship phones (not no-name tink-a-rink phones) are always 299, maybe 249 if there feeling very generous, which I doubt given the iPhone release


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

Couldn't care less about the price I wanna know a launch date


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

johnny9374 said:


> Couldn't care less about the price I wanna know a launch date


+1 I am getting very anxious here....


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

The verbiage they used wasn't too encouraging "later this year" they didn't even commit to a month.

The Droid Razr however got a solid release date, at least for pre orders. Delivery is no later thAn Nov 10th, confirmed:

http://news.verizonwireless.com/news/2011/10/pr2011-10-26c.html


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> The verbiage they used wasn't too encouraging "later this year" they didn't even commit to a month.
> 
> The Droid Razr however got a solid release date, at least for pre orders. Delivery is no later thAn Nov 10th, confirmed:
> 
> http://news.verizonw...011-10-26c.html


It's known they are pushing the Droid Razr onto the "normal" or "average" community. They won't do anything to sway them onto a device they know most average users will tear apart with bugs that are possible with a new OS release. That would be bad for both, them, and us. It's coming in November, otherwise they'll completely ruin the sales of the phone. It's a Developer / Enthusiast phone. Let's just be happy it's on Verizon at all, and coming by the end of the year.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

TechSavvy said:


> I always wonder why people keep asking about pricing. I'd almost be willing to bet my car on $299 with contract. New 4g flagship phones (not no-name tink-a-rink phones) are always 299, maybe 249 if there feeling very generous, which I doubt given the iPhone release


I agree here. new phones will be 300 bucks and off contrat will be 600. ill put both my cars a long with yours on this price


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

November 10th = Pre-orders accepted.
In stores = Black Friday


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

csimo said:


> November 10th = Pre-orders accepted.
> In stores = Black Friday


Where did you find this information?


----------



## ghettomuffin (Jun 11, 2011)

csimo said:


> November 10th = Pre-orders accepted.
> In stores = Black Friday


I highly doubt that. Nearly every time, Verizon preorders are one week prior to release.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## frozenWinterIce (Aug 9, 2011)

ghettomuffin said:


> I highly doubt that. Nearly every time, Verizon preorders are one week prior to release.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


good, because I don't want to wait any longer for this phone! Do pre-orders only work for on-contract upgrades, or can you pre-order through verizon for an off-contract / replacement phone?


----------



## csimo (Aug 30, 2011)

ghettomuffin said:


> I highly doubt that. Nearly every time, Verizon preorders are one week prior to release.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Time will tell. 

BTW, Verizon started accepting pre-orders for the Droid Razr today (and are already sold out). The Razr will be in stores on November 10th.

Not more than a week, eh? Happens every time.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, just learned that it will be launching November 17th in Europe and "elsewhere thereafter".









http://www.androidcentral.com/galaxy-nexus-hits-europe-nov-17-elsewhere-thereafter


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

I wouldn't buy anything Android Central was trying to sell, even if they had exclusive rights to the Nexus. That's just me though.


----------

